# Smoker



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

This is a song by country music artist Brandon Kinney singing about his smoker. If you bbq and/or smoke you will definetly enjoy. Even if you do not care for country music, the lyrics are great !!!
Brandon Kinney is produced by North Dakota's own Mike Clute.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

That is hilarious!


----------

